# Was tun mit Saronit?



## Supermany2 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Früher hatte ich einen DK mit Bergbau und Schmied und konnte massenhaft Saronit sammeln und ein Stack damals für 40g verticken was mir dann nach einiger Zeit mein Epic mount eingebracht hat^^

Nun habe ich einen Pala mit Ingi und Bergbau 
okay aus den Wolken die Äonensachen rauszuholen bringt schon noch was aber Saronit ist auf einem Extremen Tiefpunkt bei uns ca.50-60 silber pro Stück
Nun frage ich mich da ich für ein Stack so gerade mal nur so 10-12g bekommen könnte was ich noch damit machen kann. Weil sondieren bringt auch nicht so viel weil da hauptsächlich die Grünen steinchen rauskommen können die ich zwar mit meinem Juwi verarbeiten kann aber das bringts auch nicht wirklich
Und die Blauen steine kann ich zwar zu einem Alchi bringen aber das ist auch wieder mit Kosten verbunden und ich muss äonensachen aufgeben dafür UND die Blauen Steine kommen eh nur relativ selten da raus

Also was kann ich nun mit meinen mittlereile fast 900 Saroniterzen machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (28. Oktober 2009)

am effektivsten wär erst sondieren, dann die blauen mit nem alchi zu epix machen und die brauchbaren grünen werden verarbeitet und entzaubert
Tante Edith meinte grad dass n trans alchi am besten dafür is^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (28. Oktober 2009)

Frage einen Juwelier in deiner Gilde ob er dir diese sondiert. Andernfalls biete einem Juwelier einen Tausch an. Er sondiert dir alle 900 Stück Saronit und dafür darf er alle grünen Steine behalten oder alternativ 1-2 Stacks Saronit. Bedeutet für dich keinerlei Kosten und die Steine kannst du dann verkaufen oder wiederum zum Juwelier zur Weiterverarbeitung geben.

Solltest du einen Twink haben, empfehle ich dir das Erz einfach aufzuheben.


----------



## Supermany2 (28. Oktober 2009)

mmh ich könnte das ja mal probieren....oder gibt es irgendwas das man aus Saronitbarren herstellen kann das 
1.Nicht zu viele andere Mats kostet?
2.Von vielen gebraucht werden kann?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (28. Oktober 2009)

du könntest dir au aus den barren items machen und entzaubern lassen, aber damit wirst ned so viel verdienen wie mit sondieren usw^^


----------



## KellerK1nd (28. Oktober 2009)

Ingi kann Munition herstellen, die Pfeile brauchen nur 2 Saronibarren, wenn ich mich nicht irre, die Mammutschneider brauchen nur einen Saronitbarren. Die ewige Gürtelschnalle wirst du auch ab und zu mal vom Schmied brauchen, brauch er auch 3 Saronitbarren.


----------



## Wowneuling (28. Oktober 2009)

Es kommt immer ganz auf deinen Server an. Auf jedem Server sind gewisse Dinge teurer als andere.

Eine Liste wofür Saronitbarren zu gebrauchen sind

Vielleicht wäre Herzsucherzielfernrohr eine Sache auf die du hinarbeiten könntest. Mit etwas Glück erhältst du durch sondieren einige Zwielichtopale und kannst diese dann zusammen mit den Barren zu besagtem Zielfernrohr herstellen lassen. Aber nochmals: Es ist von Server zu Server z.T unterschiedlich. Auch solltest du natürlich berücksichtigen, welche der Dinge du am leichtesten und ohne große Kosten herstellen kannst/hergestellt bekommst. Auch die transmutation in Titan wäre u.U. eine Alternative. Wobei mir persönlich dabei zuviele Erze verbraucht werden. Für ein Titan bräucht man 16 Saroniterze und somit fast ein Stack. Und wenn man den Stückpreis vom Titan mit dem Stackpreis von Saroniterz vergleicht, so kommt man, zumindest auf meinem Server, damit nicht hin.

Du bist nicht zufälligerweise auf Theradras, Horde?


----------



## Supermany2 (28. Oktober 2009)

ne bin Zirkel der Cenarius Alli^^

Also ich habe einfahc mal 480 stück an meinen Juwi geschickt und daraus dann Steine gemacht
folgendes ist dabei herausgekommen
6xScharlachrubin
5xHerbstglimmer
3xHimmelssaphir
8xWaldsmaragd
3xZwielichtopal
1xMonarchentopas

13xBlutstein
16xSonnenkristall
15xChalzedon
22xNephrit
16xSchatenkristall
19xRiesencitrin

daraus habe ich dann auch noch ein Eisiges Prisma gemacht 1xScharlachrubin und 1xZwielichtopal

sollte ich nun alle blauen steine zu epics machen ?
weil Äonen habe ich genug bzw. dann gehe ich schnell ein paar Wolken aufsaugen^^
Aber ich weiß halt noch net recht was ich mit den ganzen Grünen steinen machen soll
Was wäre eine gute und materialmengenschonende Methode die gut und schnell zu verarbeiten?
Entzaubern kann ich die auch danach^^

Das mit der Munition kann ich auch mal probieren habe ich ganz vergessen irgendwie^^


----------



## Wowneuling (28. Oktober 2009)

Die blauen solltest du dir von deinem Juwe in Steine verarbeiten lassen, welche du später mal brauchen oder verkaufen kannst. Einige davon könntest du dann auch noch in epische unwandeln. 
Die grünen Steine. Tja, das ist so eine Sache. Wenn du nett bist gibst du diese deinem Juwelier als kleines Dankeschön. Der wird diese bei Erledigung von den Daily-Juwelierquest durchaus noch brauchen können. Wenn nicht einfach ins Auktionshaus stellen. Zum Skillen von Fertigkeiten oder für besagte Daily können diese einige Juweliere evtl. noch brauchen. Lohenswerte Steine wirst du daraus nicht erhalten.


----------



## Supermany2 (28. Oktober 2009)

nö warum sollt eich die an mich selber verschenken? XD
habe einen Juwi-Verzauberer^^ 
Naja kann ja einfach jeden Tag Eisiges prisma draus machen und den rest mal gucken^^
Danke schonma für die Hilfe hier 
Wenn wem noch was einfällt wäre es nett das hier abzulassen^^


----------



## Attractolide (29. Oktober 2009)

HI,

ist das die ganze Mühe überhaupt wert ??

480 Saronit = 240 Barren = 12 Stacks = 300 G beim NPC. Ich habs meist einfach an NPC verkloppt. Die blauen Steine sind ja auch nicht mehr wirklich was wert.

cu, MM


----------



## Supermany2 (29. Oktober 2009)

naja das klingt zwar nett aber ich habe jetzt aus meinen ganzen Steinen die ich bekommen habe einen Epicstein gemacht und habe damit schon 100g verdient nachdem ich den verkauft habe also wären das theoretisch bei nur 5 verbrauchten SArnotiterz + Äonenfeuer schon 1/3 davon was ich beim Verkaufen der barren bekommen hätte^^
und ich habe ja beim Farmen noch massenhaft Äonenkram gefunden um nach und nach die Blauen zu Epics zu machen^^


----------



## Fugar (2. November 2009)

aus den grünen steinchen könntest du als juwe ringe herstellen falls du genug äonenerde -> kristallisierte erde über hast.
die schickst dann an nen vz zum dissen, meißtens kommen dabei 2xschleierstaub raus oder geringe kosmische essenzen die du dann im ah verkaufen kannst.


----------



## Supermany2 (2. November 2009)

jo das habe ich jetzt auch gemacht also lohnen tut sich das ganze mit dem Saronit so dann doch schon^^


----------

